# Mails qui disparaissent dans mail



## Greghouse (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Voila mon petit problème : je viens de passer sous mac, étant auparavant utilisateur d'un Pc avec Outlook 2010 comme client de messagerie. Je possède également un Iphone 4s sur lequel je reçois mes mails

Auparavant, sous outlook, je recevais dans la journée mes mails sur l'Iphone, que je choisissais de garder ou non. Le soir, en rentrant chez moi, un coup sur "envoyer recevoir" dans Outlook, et les mails que je choisissais de conserver dans la journée étaient dans ma boite Outlook. Je les supprimais de mon Iphone ensuite, et ils restaient dans ma boite Outlook : nickel, c'est ce que je voulais (les comptes de messagerie sont en Imap sur l'Iphone et en Pop sur Outlook)

Depuis que j'ai le Mac, je souhaite utiliser Mail comme client de messagerie. Le problème qui se pose pour moi c'est que je ne peux pas choisir de configurer mon compte Yahoo en POP : Mail ne me propose uniquement de le configurer en Imap. De ce fait, lorsque je supprime un mail sur mon Iphone, il disparait automatiquement de ma boite dans Mail  , même s'ils ont été auparavant chargé par Mail....

Existe-t-il une astuce pour pouvoir conserver une copie de mes messages dans mail, même si je les supprime dans mon Iphone, et ce malgré que le compte Yahoo soit en Imap aussi bien sur le Mac que sur l'Iphone (pas le choix  ) ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

Greghouse a dit:


> De ce fait, lorsque je supprime un mail sur mon Iphone, il disparait automatiquement de ma boite dans Mail  , même s'ils ont été auparavant chargé par Mail....



C'est le fonctionnement de l'imap, un msg supprimé sur une machine l'est aussi sur une autre...



Greghouse a dit:


> Existe-t-il une astuce pour pouvoir conserver une copie de mes messages dans mail, même si je les supprime dans mon Iphone, et ce malgré que le compte Yahoo soit en Imap aussi bien sur le Mac que sur l'Iphone (pas le choix  ) ?



créer un dossier sur mail pour y glisser les courriers que l'on souhaite conserver, avant de les supprimer de l'iphone par exemple


----------



## Greghouse (8 Avril 2012)

Je trouve bien dommage de devoir fonctionner ainsi personnellement .... Pour ma part, je préfère avoir mes mails dans mon ordi, et, une fois dedans, qu'ils ne s'enlèvent pas.... Il me faut changer mes habitudes quoi !!!

Juste pour info, et après avoir bidouillé pas mal de temps hier : j'ai pu créer une boite, pour toutes mes boites, en POP afin que mes messages ne disparaissent pas. Pour cela, il faut contourner un peu Mail :
- Créer la boite en Imap correctement (par exemple la boite yahoo)
- Créer une boite bidon, avec une adresse mail bidon et un mot de basse bidon...là, bien évidemment, mail ne peut vous configurer la boite correctement et vous propose alors de rentrer tout manuellement... il suffit alors de sélectionner comme type de boite POP, puis de rentrer la bonne adresse ainsi que les bons mots de passe, en prenant soin évidemment de rentrer les adresses de serveurs en pop. Par exemple, mettre pop.mail.yahoo.fr pour les boites yahoo....

En faisant ainsi, vos messages iront dans les 2 boites de yahoo, la pop et l'imap. Un effacement depuis l'Iphone effacera dans l'Imap mais n'effacera pas dans la pop, permettant ainsi d'avoir ses messages en permanence sur l'ordinateur

Par contre, il faut que la boite Imap soit créée au préalable pour que ça fonctionne...ne me demandez pas pourquoi, je n'en ai aucune idée 

Dernière chose : pour les messages envoyés, ils passent obligatoirement par l'Imap : un effacement dans l'Iphone l'efface également dans l'ordi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est le fonctionnement de l'imap, un msg supprimé sur une machine l'est aussi sur une autre...



Et c'est bien pratique.

Si on ne veut pas voir disparaître un message d'une des machines, c'est simple : il suffit de ne pas le supprimer sur les autres.


----------

